# Gallery3 login link restoration



## beesatmsu (May 11, 2015)

Gallery3 is no longer supported so I do not find any other places to post. About 6 months ago I removed all the login-links on my gallery pages but now I try my old method (http://myhost/gallery/gibberlish) and it will come with a page to ask for usage name and password. It used to work ok, but now I input them and nothing changes. I.e. I cannot add new photos now!

I remember I added a "no login" at a css file, but I did not keep notes where that css file was. Anybody here knows where? 

The original link is here: http://galleryproject.org/node/102240#comment-374785 

I tried looking for css files under /lib or /themes and did not find one which I changed.


----------

